# home built ground blind for xbow hunting



## foxhunterbubba (Dec 2, 2009)

had a problem with cattle breaking my ground blinds, should i say smashing them. my solution was as pictures, made from metal cattle panels. not as portable but i know where the deer are travling any way. they are strong enough to support just about any brush or limb you want to put on or around them. the back panel swings open for easy acess and you can put a lock on it to keep others out. there is a sheet of plactic between the burlap and panel for waterproofing. this is not a blind for 80* days as it can get pretty hot due to lack of circulation but it does keep your csnt in .e


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Awsome! Was thinking of doing soething similar


----------



## stroker12655 (Nov 17, 2011)

i wonder if you could make the frame out of pvc pipe to make it lighter just thinking


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

what size bull panel


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## foxhunterbubba (Dec 2, 2009)

yes you could make them out of pvc, not sure they would be a cattle proof and you would have to figure out how to affix the panel to the pvc.
the panels are 16x54 but i cut them to 12x54 since i don't shoot a vertical bow anymore. that makes them the same height as the hay bales.
just started the third one and i have it down to abour 2.5 hrs from start to finish.
like i said before i like the fact you can pile some pretty large branches on them without colapsint them. 

here is the original using a full panel, it's 6"6" tall for bow hunting. it also seats 2. i put it in the hat field with the hay bales, then the farmer cleared the bales. the deer payed no attention to it.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great.

can you show some pics of the frame going together?


----------



## lightsoutcalls (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice! That looks great.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

"i wonder if you could make the frame out of pvc pipe to make it lighter just thinking"

I built one last year to use in the field with hay bales. I would not reccomend it, once it gets real cold the pvc gets pretty brittle and all the pieces started to snap when we got good wind and the base froze to the ground something has to give. The frame broke into a dozen pieces. I thought it was goin g to be awsome but once it froze it was over.


----------



## bucksnbirds (Feb 26, 2011)

C Svach said:


> "i wonder if you could make the frame out of pvc pipe to make it lighter just thinking"
> 
> I built one last year to use in the field with hay bales. I would not reccomend it, once it gets real cold the pvc gets pretty brittle and all the pieces started to snap when we got good wind and the base froze to the ground something has to give. The frame broke into a dozen pieces. I thought it was goin g to be awsome but once it froze it was over.


If you want to reply to something and quote it, there is the "reply with quote" button at the bottom right in their post. May be easier. But nice blind!


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

bucksnbirds said:


> If you want to reply to something and quote it, there is the "reply with quote" button at the bottom right in their post. May be easier. But nice blind!


Thanks Bucksnbirds, dont know how I missed that. Lets see if it works. 
I agree really cool blind and the price is definatly in the price range. Plus theres no need to worry about some jerk trespassing and stealing it. Wont leave my double bull out if Im not spending the night at my place.


----------



## foxhunterbubba (Dec 2, 2009)

my point exactly, cattle shouldn't mess with it or thieves and yip i like the price too. i just made a third one so i have the cattle pastures/woods covered and i have three pop ups for the non cattle pastures/woods.
i set one yesterday 18 yards from where this trail comes out of the ravine into the pasture, it's on the woods line where bucks like to cruze.








the blind is 18 yards directly in front of this guy.
same trail-








30 yards to the south of same trail-








same trail-








and the one i am after-


----------



## Tom B 68 (Jul 19, 2010)

foxhunterbubba
As I am a city boy now and I can't find on the net just exactly what a metal cattle panel is, would you post pictures of it or where to get what it is that you're talking about.


----------



## foxhunterbubba (Dec 2, 2009)

http://www.alamofence.com/hog3.jpg, hopefully this will explane it, if not do a search for a for a hog wire panel, they are almost identical.


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

Tom B 68 said:


> foxhunterbubba
> As I am a city boy now and I can't find on the net just exactly what a metal cattle panel is, would you post pictures of it or where to get what it is that you're talking about.


Tractor Supply has them. I believe they may call them a feedlot panel, hog panel, or bull panel fence.


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's another pic of the panel being used for stalls.


----------



## foxhunterbubba (Dec 2, 2009)

http://www.alamofence.com/hog3.jpg, hopefully this will explane it, if not do a search for a for a hog wire panel, they are almost identical.

better picture, you can get them at any farm/ranch supply. 
http://www.purplewaveauction.com/a/2009/20091208surplus/3063.JPG


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

foxhunterbubba said:


> had a problem with cattle breaking my ground blinds, should i say smashing them. my solution was as pictures, made from metal cattle panels. not as portable but i know where the deer are travling any way. they are strong enough to support just about any brush or limb you want to put on or around them. the back panel swings open for easy acess and you can put a lock on it to keep others out. there is a sheet of plactic between the burlap and panel for waterproofing. this is not a blind for 80* days as it can get pretty hot due to lack of circulation but it does keep your csnt in .e


Do you have a pic of the bottom/ inside? Or could you elaborate on how it is attached to the bottom. Is it a wood frame with plywood or just a frame with the bottom open?


----------



## foxhunterbubba (Dec 2, 2009)

there are many ways to build the bottom, i went with 2x4's screwed together with 5"x5/16 wood bolts, it is open on the bottom, quieter that way and you could stir up some fresh earth as well.
the panel is nailed in place with fence nails, horse shoe type, the bow of the panel also helps hold it in place. i drilled half inch holes thru the frame on both sides so i could put a half inch rebar thru them to anchor it down, we get some pretty intense winds here.
i'll se if i can take some pictures and post them.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

I saw something similiar years ago and he screwed an old pair of snow skiis to the bottom or 2 sides of the frame and put an eye bolt in the middle of that piecce of the frame. That way he could pull it to otherside of the farm without a trailer and the skiis let it glide over the ground smoother and didnt break the corners. Sounded good but not sure how well it actually worked


----------



## andywb (Apr 30, 2009)

> here is the original using a full panel, it's 6"6" tall for bow hunting. it also seats 2. i put it in the hat field with the hay bales, then the farmer cleared the bales. the deer payed no attention to it.


How wide is this one?


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

If its in a cattle area just use a hay bale blind cows leave them alone 

http://www.midwesthaybaleblinds.com/


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## foxhunterbubba (Dec 2, 2009)

you can make the width whatever you want, if memory serves me this one is 60". if you make it wider it just makes it a little shorter.


----------

